# M+ Stammgruppen Aufbau



## hazelol (8. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß nicht wie aktiv dieser Bereich des Forums ist. Aber ich versuche mal mein Glück.
Bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einigen Mitspielern um eine M+ Stammgruppe aufzubauen. Hauptsächlich um high Keys zu pushen. 
Sprich alles was höher als +15 ist. 

Anforderungsprofil:
- M+ high Key erfahrung 
- 900ilvl equipped 4p Bonus 

Ich selbst spiel Havoc Demonhunter und bin Täglich ab 17-20 Uhr online unter der Woche am Wochenende je nachdem was so ansteht. 
Solltet ihr Interesse habe meldet euch einfach in dem Thread.

Gruß


----------



## Malloc90 (22. März 2017)

Ich würde gerne diese Gelegenheit wahrnehmen, aber bin erst seit einer Woche lvl 110 aber schon ilvl 870  
Von daher noch zu früh für mich 
mal schauen wie es sich die nächsten Wochen entwickelt 
ich meld mich nochmal^^

Ps: Horde oder Allianz?


----------

